# Man power capsules



## YSGC (Jan 29, 2012)

So I got some exemestane and some anastrazole from MP. Now they came in capsule form and the exemestane is dosed at 25mg. And I only need 12.5mg ed. The anastrazole is dosed at 1mg and I only need .5mg ed. So how does this work out since there in capsule form? How can I split the capsule? Do I need to split the capsule? I have a scale, and I was thinking I could dump the content on the scale an weight out half. But then how do I intake that half? Do I chalk one out like a line of coke? Need some advice.


----------



## yerg (Jan 29, 2012)

maybe mix some in a small drink or sprinkle on some oats?? just a suggestion


----------



## YSGC (Jan 29, 2012)

yerg said:


> maybe mix some in a small drink or sprinkle on some oats?? just a suggestion



Damn I didnt even think I could do that. Ingested is ingested right? Probably just dump half a capsule on to a spoon full of oats and take it that way.


----------



## pokerking (Feb 5, 2012)

Came on here searching for this exact question. Didnt know they were capsules or i would have ordered the .5mg not the 1mg. I guess ill split them open and use half at a time and put in on some food.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 5, 2012)

dose 25mg eod.


----------



## YSGC (Feb 6, 2012)

suprfast said:


> dose 25mg eod.


Yeah I think this is probably the easier thing to do. Cause splitting the capsule could be hard to get exact unless you have a scale. Plus my scale's already covered in a white powdery substance. Gonna just eod dose.


----------



## unclem (Feb 6, 2012)

yerg said:


> maybe mix some in a small drink or sprinkle on some oats?? just a suggestion


 
 only real way, good idea. mp is the best. there accutane is awesome.


----------



## GMO (Feb 6, 2012)

suprfast said:


> dose 25mg eod.



^^^This


----------



## suprfast (Feb 6, 2012)

GMO said:


> ^^^This



woo-hoo.  Glad to have my recommendations approved by the man himself.  Guess I have been paying attention.


----------



## MULCH63 (Feb 6, 2012)

YSGC said:


> So I got some exemestane and some anastrazole from MP. Now they came in capsule form and the exemestane is dosed at 25mg. And I only need 12.5mg ed. The anastrazole is dosed at 1mg and I only need .5mg ed. So how does this work out since there in capsule form? How can I split the capsule? Do I need to split the capsule? I have a scale, and I was thinking I could dump the content on the scale an weight out half. But then how do I intake that half? Do I chalk one out like a line of coke? Need some advice.


 
Hey just dump and split in half. the capsules would dissolve in your stomach anyway. If you not exactly half no biggy I assume. You will be taking the other half soon enough.


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Feb 8, 2012)




----------

